

Show HN: Net Promoter Score (NPS) for Google Analytics - pklien
http://blog.fanexam.com/net-promoter-score-nps-for-google-analytics/

======
pklien
Wanted to know thoughts about how NPS can be used to drive valuable insights
in Google Analytics.

Are there any #measure whiz kids willing to comment?

